# pregnant again after a mc in june!



## strawberry19

i am so paranoid already!! ive just got my bfp af is due tomoro i really hope she doesnt show up!!! ive had good lines on internet cheapies and got frer on the way but i just feel pregnant and am taking the positive tests as a good thing and i do feel worse off then last time at the begining of my pregnancy im just praying this one sticks!!


----------



## ettegirb21

Try not to stress. Sending baby dust your way!! A bfp is a bfp, no good comes from stressing (I know, easier said than done). Anyways, try to relax. H&H 9 months!!


----------



## foxforce

Hey Strawberry

Firstly congrats to you :hug: 

Me too, got my positive yesterday my af not due till thurs, I got positive off frer and a cb digi, faint line on a IC.

Try not stress as it will do you no good, I totally understand how you feel but try relax.

Bump buddies?


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats x


----------



## lolley

hey strawberry,

I got mine today too and im petrified. I want to be excitied but so scared.


----------



## strawberry19

omg how exciting i want to be bumpy buddies with you 2!!


----------



## stay.positive

I got mine last week but I am too afraid to even add a ticker or join a group! I have been driving myself nuts with testing and symptom spotting. Hopefully I can chill out after seeing my Dr tomorrow. FX for all of us!


----------



## foxforce

I feel worse than I did before also strawberry, felt drunk for most of today with been lightheaded.

Nice to have a buddy :hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

i feel like complete crap this time round!! didnt feel much with the other pregnancy 
nice to be with people who know how it feels!


----------



## OKgirl

I just found out I was pregnant again too, after a miscarriage in August. I am so paranoid too! Every symptom, or lack of symptom, is a point of stress! Good luck to you all!


----------



## lolley

yay there are a few of us all in the same boat.
I have just been telling dh how scared i am, he feels the same.

I dont feel anything too much apart from af is going to be here any minute :(
I have lots of cramping over the last week but today it has turned into the dull ache!


----------



## strawberry19

ive had a dull achey feeling last few days chicky so try not to worry i think we are all feeling the same in the sence of feeling scared x


----------



## lolley

im glad its not just me, must be a good thing :)

are any of you having early scans etc to see how things are going?


----------



## stay.positive

I am seeing my Dr tomorrow and will beg for an early scan. I have had a really small amount of brown spotting so maybe that will help convince her. I am not sure I can deal unless I get blood work done and an early scan!


----------



## strawberry19

i dunno when to go to the doctors!! i went at just gone 4 weeks last time 
ive been thinking about an early scan maybe at like 8 weeks or something im just taking each day at a time at the minute


----------



## lolley

oh hun i would be the same,

I think you can at least demand bloods :)

thay told me last time i could have a scan at 6 weeks but not to bother before then as they cant see anything.


----------



## lolley

strawberry19 said:


> i dunno when to go to the doctors!! i went at just gone 4 weeks last time
> ive been thinking about an early scan maybe at like 8 weeks or something im just taking each day at a time at the minute

im going to the docs on thurs, only because they told me to really. If i have another mc it will then be documented and more likely to get help after that. Fingers crossed it wont be needed.


----------



## stay.positive

lolley said:


> im going to the docs on thurs, only because they told me to really. If i have another mc it will then be documented and more likely to get help after that. Fingers crossed it wont be needed.

That is also part of the reason I want to go soon. I think they would take my word for it but if it's documented I think it will be easier to refer me to the recurrent miscarriage clinic if needed. Hopefully it won't be!


----------



## lolley

im keeping my fingers tightly crossed for all of us and sending a bucket of extra sticky :dust:


----------



## strawberry19

got lovely lines again today on a frer :) will go doctors tomorrow hopefuly if can get ana ppointment


----------



## lolley

yeah :)

did you post the pic in the test section ? im going to look!

I didnt test today wanted to wait a couple of days to see if it gets darker. im at the docs at 9.20 in the morning.

You have tickers :) and were the both the same 4+1 wooo :happydance:


----------



## foxforce

Hi girlies

I rang my maternity unit today to self refer myself as thought may be quicker than through my GP. The lady I spoke to wasn't a midwife, she took all my details and medical history and I said I would like to request an early scan if possible please in light of what happened in July as it would settle my nerves she said she will pop it on the form which will be passed to the head mw and they will be in touch :shrug:

I did another ic test today and got a good strong line :happydance: 
Going to see GP monday.


----------



## lolley

i can self refer :)

what she said doesnt sound like a no. i would mention it to your gp monday too just in case he may then be able to help :)

how are you feeling today?


----------



## foxforce

I still had my birth choices leaflet from before and it had a number for the self referral so I did it! I will mention it too GP too yes . . . can your GP refer you for scan without going through your mw. My scan date came through after my mc and was going to be at 12 weeks and I don't believe I can wait that long!

Feeling better today thanks, less nauseous and dizzy, bit of tightness in low abdo but bad neck and back ache :nope: Glad to have the symptoms though :thumbup: 

How are you?


----------



## lolley

as far as i know thay can. It may depend on the area you live every authority is different in their approach :( What she sai sounds promising though.

Glad you have symptoms its nice just to feel something.

I'm ok just soo tired and feel like af still comming lots of cramps low down.


----------



## foxforce

Well fingers crossed then I'll just get on at my GP if no luck with the MW 

My af due tomorrow so bit nerve wrecking there. We have to believe in ourselves alot more I feel we are quite a pessimistic bunch! Here's to some PMA!!


----------



## lolley

i agree there :)

lots of pma on here from now on :flower:


----------



## foxforce

I've started bleeding when I just went to toilet :cry: not spotting but not heavy, was fresh blood :cry::cry: 
Can't believe it


----------



## stay.positive

I am so sorry foxforce! I hope it stops quickly and ends up being nothing.


----------



## lolley

oh hunny hig :hugs:

call the doctors in the morning if it doesnt stop.

Fingers crossed it is nothing for you


----------



## foxforce

I will yes..... just been to toilet again as felt I needed to go again and nothing, no blood.
I also got a heavy pain low in my cervix like I get half way through af which has now gone.
I said was fresh blood but it was dark red not bright red if thats any difference?
Just really praying it's IB or something.


----------



## lolley

hopefully it is just because af is due.

I have 2 older children and i had a full on bleed with my 7 year old, didnt even think i was pregnant. Try not to stress its the worst thing you can do. I know its easier said than done i would be in a right state.

sending you tons of sticky :dust:


----------



## lolley

let us know how you are today foxforce :hugs:

strawberry - how are you doing hunny?

I have just got back from the docs. He was lovely and very reasuring. He understood how i was feeling etc. I think because i already have children some people think its ok, oh well she mc so what...but they dont think i was 21 then and with my ex hubby. My DH now has no children of his own and is scared it will happen again. sorry bit of a rant there :blush:

anyway pregnancy has been confirmed, i did another test this morning and its much darker, last time they nevr got daker and i can def have a 6 week scan :happydance:


----------



## strawberry19

aww yay good for you hun!! 
well i couldnt get in at the doctors today gonna try again tomoro just thinkin of what to ask really as last time they didnt do an aweful lot will it be any different because of the mc? and is it cheeky to ask for a early scan if nothings wrong so far??


----------



## lolley

not really they just take your dates etc tell you to take folic acid and all that. But i think it is best to go early like i said before so it docummented then if any of us were to have 3 mc (which i hope none of us do) they have to look into it.

Just tell him/her exactly how your feeling even play on it a little. Say how stressed out you feel by it and that you would like an early scan as waiting until 12 weeks will be awful. You could even call the epau you went to last time and see if they offer a self referal thats what mine do.


----------



## foxforce

Great news Lolley nice and supportive.

I'm ok thanks, just got brown discharge when I go wee.... did another test today and good strong line, got some cheap tesco ones to do next few days for reassurrance!

Hows you guys feeling today?


----------



## lolley

im glad its not red now :) lets hope it stops and everything is ok.

How are you feeling apart from that?

im ok thank you just really glad my test was darker. Last time they were never really that dark and didnt progress. Today my test line is as dark as the control :happydance:

had a bit of a dizzy spell earlier and am feeling very bloated.


----------



## foxforce

I'm welcoming all the symptoms as a great sign, for me headache today and starting to bloat a little.
I'm finding it strange my bbs are not aching yet as last time was first sign really, they are a little fuller. I had some dizziness most of the day couple of days ago almost like I was drunk!

Are you guys working? I'm having a bit of time off until I get through next couple to three weeks.


----------



## lolley

Thats strange my bbs hurt last time and their not this time i have had tingly nips thats all.

I am working full time but im in an office by myself so can have bnb in the background all day :)
I work in a school so im off for half term next week :)


----------



## foxforce

That's cool - helps pass the time I suppose! Our work computers don't let us look up anything like this site whilst there :nope:

I work for the ambulance service so I go non operational straight away as soon as I tell them I'm preggers.


----------



## lolley

i use my own laptop so no limits 

I work with visually impaired children and have 2 girls at school. So im ok to carry on all the way through.


----------



## stay.positive

I wish I could leave work now! I am so distracted anyway I feel like there's hardly a point!:blush:


----------



## lolley

I have been the same :wacko:

what time is it over there now?


----------



## stay.positive

It's about 10AM here in Vancouver and I am getting zero work done!


----------



## lolley

wow didn't think it was that early t is 6.30pm here :)

i think were all in the same boat at the moment, minds are elsewhere


----------



## strawberry19

i work with babies upto 2 in my little area of the nursery love it :) youngest we have is 8 weeks old :D


----------



## lolley

wow 8 weeks, sooo tiny. I bet its a fantastic job hun :)


----------



## strawberry19

yeah it is but can be stressful at times!! even 2 members of staff when we have 6 in is just not enough! just glad most of them feed and sleep at different times!


----------



## lolley

lol, my girls are opposite their 14 and 15 so i get the hormones :wacko:


----------



## strawberry19

ohhh lucky you!!


----------



## lolley

How are we doing so far ladies ?

Foxforce - has everything stopped now?


----------



## stay.positive

I had my first blood test result come back and it was a good result, so today I am going back for another and we should be able to compare the 2 on Monday. I am still spotting but it's not fresh blood. I am still in fingers-crossed mode! 
How about everyone else?


----------



## strawberry19

im doing good had cramping today but no bleeding so guess thats a good sign hopefully just beany getting extra comfy!!


----------



## foxforce

Oh fx for you staypositive :hugs: Are you at a similar stage as me? As could be same IB hopefully! Try rest up and take it easy.

My spotting stopped day after I had the slight bleed. Done two more tests one yesterday and one just now and the lines are stronger so that's a good sign! I posted yesterdays test pic in Summer babies thread.

I have just had bit of light cramping today.


----------



## strawberry19

i havent had any bleeding or anything but will mention it when i go to the doctors next week


----------



## stay.positive

foxforce said:


> Oh fx for you staypositive :hugs: Are you at a similar stage as me? As could be same IB hopefully! Try rest up and take it easy.

Thanks Foxforce. I am about 5 weeks today so yeah, things are still pretty early. My Dr said it could possibly have been a hematoma, which is not necessarily terrible news. Should have some clarity with betas comparison on Monday.


----------



## lolley

stay.positive said:


> I had my first blood test result come back and it was a good result, so today I am going back for another and we should be able to compare the 2 on Monday. I am still spotting but it's not fresh blood. I am still in fingers-crossed mode!
> How about everyone else?

glad the results were good, fingers crossed for mondays :)


----------



## lolley

strawberry19 said:


> im doing good had cramping today but no bleeding so guess thats a good sign hopefully just beany getting extra comfy!!

Hi strawberry,

glad your doing well :) and no bleeding :happydance:


----------



## lolley

foxforce said:


> Oh fx for you staypositive :hugs: Are you at a similar stage as me? As could be same IB hopefully! Try rest up and take it easy.
> 
> My spotting stopped day after I had the slight bleed. Done two more tests one yesterday and one just now and the lines are stronger so that's a good sign! I posted yesterdays test pic in Summer babies thread.
> 
> I have just had bit of light cramping today.

so happy it has stopped for you :)
good news about the tests


----------



## lolley

sounds like im the same as you ladies, cramping and very bloated.
Only done 2 tests but the second was much darker. I am armed with a cb digi for in the morning :)


----------



## strawberry19

aww yay :) im bloated too oh keeps taking the mick!!


----------



## lolley

Hello ladies :)

i have been away for the week and just thought i would check in on you now im back, how is everyone doing?


----------



## strawberry19

im doing good got my booking in ppointment with midwife on 23rd november excited!!


----------



## stay.positive

I've been doing so-so. I am still here, so that makes me happy, but I've been spotting and having some pains so I am having a scan on Tues. I've had blood work and it was all fine, so FX. Welcome back!


----------



## foxforce

Hi Lolley 

Have you had a good time away? Welcome back 

Stay - good luck for tuesday, hope everything goes well fx! Hope your taking care of yourself!


----------



## strawberry19

fx hun glad the blood work ame back fine! ive joined kidstart the other day its a cashback thing you get like 5% back on purchases if you go through the link on kidstart its got places like mothercare kiddicare but also normal shops like argos littlewoods ebay thorntons chocolate.. loads!! supose it will build up over time!! and i brought the book what to expect when your expecting 4th edition.. highly recommend!!


----------



## foxforce

I have got that book Strawberry, ordered it when preg last but it arrived after mc :nope:
It is a good book! I also have Optimal Nutrition Before, During and After Pregnancy - Which I recommend also have Dr Miriam Stoppard's Conception, Pregnancy and Birth, it's ok has some useful info!

There is so much available online but it's nice to have a read.


----------



## lolley

im so glad were all still here :)

staypositive- i hope tuesday all goes well for you, its good your bloods were all ok, thats a positive :flower:


i have the miriam stoppard book dh loves it :)

I have my midwife comming on wednesday at 9.30 cant believe it i thought they dont see you know till 8 weeks or so. i also have my early scan on thursday at 10.30 im excited but so scared :(


----------



## foxforce

lolley said:


> im so glad were all still here :)
> 
> staypositive- i hope tuesday all goes well for you, its good your bloods were all ok, thats a positive :flower:
> 
> 
> i have the miriam stoppard book dh loves it :)
> 
> I have my midwife comming on wednesday at 9.30 cant believe it i thought they dont see you know till 8 weeks or so. i also have my early scan on thursday at 10.30 im excited but so scared :(

Well good luck for your mw visit Lolley and even more luck and fx'd for your scan Thursday can totally understand the nerves and excitement.


----------

